# Crazy algae.



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

You might be putting too much K, and either increase your CO2 or reduce the photo period.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Bannik said:


> You might be putting too much K, and either increase your CO2 or reduce the photo period.


It's quite hard to overdose K. 2x 23W CFLs is quite a bit of light for a 10g assuming they're in the hood of it. Try 2x13W for starters.


----------



## Heatherfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Isn't 2.4 watts per gallon considered low light though? The bulbs aren't in a proper hood, but in two work lamps like this: http://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.142895182.jpg


----------



## ctrl (Nov 20, 2011)

Watts per gallon doesn't work with the new technology of lighting. Those work hoods have decent reflectors in them. I would lessen the light period, and drop down to 13watt cfls.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I use 2x 13W spiral CFL's in my 20H, and my algae problems are minimal. I first had 2x23W like you did and had rampant hair algae on almost all of my plant leaves. So tone it down to 13W and your algae should slowly subside.


----------



## Heatherfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome, thanks everyone. I'll give lowering the lights a shot.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Those aren't developing algae issues, those are full blown infestation! haha

I think it's a combination of light and ammonia... That staghorn I only ever see it crop up when there's ammonia in the tank. Any dead fish recently?


----------



## Heatherfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha yeah, it's pretty bad... Ammonia has tested zero, but I might have messed the test up. The only thing that could have died would be one shrimp. I have three and I haven't seen more than two at a time for the past week, though sometimes I can't find any of them in the plants.


----------

